# Get your custom Kontakt Scripts here



## Frederick Russ

Andrew K (Thonex) and Nils (Kotori) mentioned it would be cool to have a tidy place to post new releases of Kontakt scripts - links and such as a sticky thread. So here you go guys. Put 'em here.


----------



## Thonex

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Thanks Frederick!!  

May I suggest that we post the links for the original threads where the scripts are posted and discussed along with a short description of the script so that this *area* stays clean and efficient. I'll start by posting a few that caught my eye. Please feel free to add other links too. These are updated periodically with the newest at the top.
------------------------------------------------------
*Cross fade script using Big Bob's math library*

This script provides equal-power crossfade without volume dips.


http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5675

------------------------------------------------------
*Big Bob's math library*

This is of great use and importance to those who want to use actual log, sin and cos functions in KSP. 

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5429

BTW There is also a Technical Guide for the Math Library. If you're interested, here is the link to download it.

http://www.andrewkmusic.com/filearea/SIPS/KSPMath-TechGuide.zip (http://www.andrewkmusic.com/filearea/SI ... hGuide.zip)

------------------------------------------------------
*K2 Table editing utility*

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3715

Nils (Kotori) made a utility for editing K2 tables as a list of values. It can extract a table to a value list and it can also export to Kontakt tables. The purpose of the Table Editor is to make it possible to easily setup rescalings with good precision. For example, it can be used to setup rescalings for mod-wheel controlled equal-power crossfading between velocity layers. It's possible to manually enter the table values, paste them from eg. Excel, or write your own formulae - eg. sin(x/127*pi)+0.5 - and calculate the table automatically with an optional normalization to make the values span the whole 0-100% range. 

------------------------------------------------------
*SIPS & Theo Krueger's Kontakt scripts page*

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

------------------------------------------------------
*Nils Liberg's Kontakt scripts*

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html

Scripts:

Matrix alternation - articulation switching inspired by Vienna Instruments.
Alternation - setting up sequences of articulations (for a single key-switched VSL instrument)
MIDI Filter - switching articulations using conditions (for multiple non-keyswitched instruments)
Speed control - switching articulations using playing speed (for a single key-switched instrument)
RAM Manager - group level purging, using any sample in a group will mark the group as used
Part Maker - ensemble parts without phasing problems.
Velocity Test - test the velocity response of your keyboard.

------------------------------------------------------

*Code Module to get Instrument Range*

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3605

Many scripts that we write require the user to specify the Instrument Range from lowest to highest key. Here is a fairly concise way of doing that, using the new KSP string variable enhancements. The User Function named 'Note2Key' can also be generally useful whenever you need to convert from a MIDI note# (60) to the Scale-Tone/Oct format (C3). Because of the string enhancements, the Tones array only needs to be declared one time. After that, any number of calls to Note2Key can be made with minimal in-line code generation. 

------------------------------------------------------

*SIPS -- awesome Legato/Vibrato tool*

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3374

It's out.... the ultimate Legato and vibrato Script for the general public written by Big Bob.

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

------------------------------------------------------

*TCS - Tone Color Script*

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3433

There is a new script on the K2 page called TCS - Tone Color Script. (third one) 
As you can see it's more of a sound manipulation tool, you can get some crazy pads and textures by manipulating sustain samples or you can change single shot samples. It's like changing the body of the instrument and the strings, so a harp at -9 color would sound like a much smaller harp with smaller strings. 

www.theokrueger.com/Kontakt2.htm 

------------------------------------------------------

*Ultra TKT Update to V1.05
*
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3438

The Ultra TKT (machine-gun eliminator) has now been updated to V1.05 which includes the EWQLSO release sample fix previously posted as a patch (on the NS forum). You can now download the new version on Theo's K2 Page. http://www.theokrueger.com/kontakt2.htm 

------------------------------------------------------

*Intelligent Round Robin Script V1.1*

Here is a little script that will make your round robin patches far more realistic when playing 2 notes (or more) at a time. Normally, with a stock RR patch, when you play a chord, each note of the chord cycles through the round RR.... so... if you had an Up/Down bow RR and played a 4 note chord, half the notes in the chord would be up bows and the rest down bows... not very realistic. 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3457
------------------------------------------------------

*Nils Liberg's Kontakt scripting Editor*

Here is a useful editor to help in K2 scripting. It's free and it does a great job in keeping things clean and organized:

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/ 
------------------------------------------------------

*Showing/hiding ui controls - "tabbed" interfaces*

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3538

As you might know the K2.1 update makes it possible to hide ui controls by moving them to position 0, 0. This makes it possible to do very flexible user interfaces without being limited by the 6x6 size limitation of the UI area.
------------------------------------------------------

*Exploring KSP in K2.1 - letting the user enter strings
*
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3543

I figured since there isn't any text edit control we will just have to make it ourselves. Here's my take at giving the user a possibility to input text. This can be useful, eg. for naming presets.

-------------------------------------------------------

*GPO Kontrol*

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3508
 
This script can make it easier for GPO users to "bridge the gap" between standard midi methods of volume control vs GPO mod method as well as doing some on-the-fly midi translations, velocity scaling and humanization.

You can get the code at: http://www.ndpcci.com/downloads/gpo_kontrol.txt


TUTORIALS
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Nils Libergs awesome scripting tutorial*

http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Some "community offering" Kontakt 2 Tutorials*

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46951

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

What is the EWQLSO release trail fix? Sorry to re-hash old ground; I understand the issue with reverb and legato, but I don't know what the fix is.


----------



## gamalataki

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Thanks Frederick and Andrew (and Nils and Bob and Theo). Being new to Kontakt, this scripting thing is giving me a headache as I try to decipher it all. It will make keeping up with everything much easier now that it's all just one click away.


----------



## Waywyn

... yeh thanks guys ... and besides making K2 much more comfortable, it saves a lot of money


----------



## Big Bob

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun May 07 said:


> What is the EWQLSO release trail fix? Sorry to re-hash old ground; I understand the issue with reverb and legato, but I don't know what the fix is.


Hi Nick, I think Thonex is refering to the EW 'fix' for the Ultra TKT Script not SIPS. Download the New UTKT and I think it's discussed in the readme file (although the User's Guide seems to no longer be included in the package). I'm going to update the UTKT again soon and I'll try to restore the complete package when I do.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Angel

no theo-site? no nilsliberg-Site?

What's wrong? OMG! THEY GOT YOU?


----------



## sbkp

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

They may be moving to new hosts. Their domain registrations don't appear to have changed lately (though my non-existent Swedish is a little rusty, so I'm not 100% sure about Nils).


----------



## David A

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Whats wrong with the release trails in EW?

Dave A.


----------



## roon

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

thanks to all involved in making these scripts..
i haven't a clue how to use them yet.. but im going to have fun trying.
Thanks Big BOB


----------



## TheoKrueger

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Hi all,

The Kontakt scripts page is online again:

http://www.theodorkrueger.com/kontakt.htm


cheers,
Theo.


----------



## brainditch

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Thanks so much for your reposting / relinking of all those very helpful scripts. Being a noob to the world of Kontakt I will be absorbing all I can of these.

I can already see great uses for many of these principles. By shear coincidence, I may have utilized one of the techniques (part of the TKT -repitching by small amounts a snare drum sound to help prevent machine-gun effect) back in the '90's when using an Alesis HR-16 drum machine.

Since there are so many efforts to emulate instruments using ever-expanding libraries, how often are the inclusion of noises / playing "mistakes" as sampled entities being utilized by V.I. composers? 

Also, have many scripts been written which allow for other MIDI controller #'s (or other techniques) to be employed to utilize these noises / "mistakes" to enhance realism without compromising the need for "both hands on the wheel" playing styles?

Just curious as a performing composer, and of course I'll continue to search the forum for any breakthroughs with these, but any suggestions or comments welcome.
-brainditch


----------



## gmet

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Just thought I would bring this thread upto date with a few of my scripts/instruments:

VOTA Wordbuilder
Multi Divisi Arranger
Wordbuilder Script
Divisi Script
Auto Dim/Cresc Script
Stage Modeller Script
Volume Curve and Chord Detector Script
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=193333 (Brass Instruments)
Convolution Control Script
Transpose/Tune Script
Release Group Control Script
ADSR Script
Chord Detector for SIPS Script
Ensemble Maker for SIPS Script
Automated Decay Script
Velocity Triggered FX Script
CC/UI Script
Humanised Harmonise Script
Midi CC Control for J's Ensemble Maker
Random Tuning Script

If you wish to make a small voluntary donation in consideration of the time spent working on these then please use PayPal

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Hannes_F

Justin, I did not see this before because of holidays then. Very cool and generous!


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

I wonder how Justin's collection of scripts behaves in K 4.1?

Mr A


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

I wonder how Justin's collection of scripts behaves in K 4.1?

Mr A


----------



## gmet

Mr A,

There is no reason why any of these should not work in K4.1

Regards,

Justin


----------



## ben303

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

Hi Justin,

most of your scripts listed above are not on your blog anymore - only the divisi script. I cannot find a donation button either. Where can I find them?


cheers

Ben

:?:


----------



## mistermikev

*Re: Get your custom Kontakt 2 Scripts here*

This is a drumkit made from a yamaha power special kit, along with a number of cymbals I recorded quite a ways back. Drums are sort of my goto "garage" sound.

GM format layout, with one of my first attempts at a script... 
with the following features:

velocity/volume table for groups for "all bass drums", "all snares", "all hh", and cymbals... offsets the velocity/volume of played notes. (works well if you want to get "down" to a lower velocity layer, but raise up the volume to be consistent with the rest of the kit)

three dropdowns that will cycle several sounds to alternate keys so you can choose from several bass drums, snares, or cymbals.

keys are colored to make finding each type of sound easier.

label for bd, sn, cy that shows the most recently hit group name for easy reference

dropdown allows you to pick any individual bd/sn/etc group and adjust the pan, volume, fx send bypass, and reverb

enjoy, 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fh0n6lyk8s2pk ... PC5PC.7z?m


----------



## gsilbers

2017 now. doesnt seem many of these are available. bummer.


----------



## KG1Audio

Does anyone have any of these scripts they could share with a noob to get me started?
Almost all links fail now with 404 error


----------



## Anders Wall

KG1Audio said:


> Does anyone have any of these scripts they could share with a noob to get me started?
> Almost all links fail now with 404 error


A really, really late reply.
But, you can use the search function on the site, top right, to find most of the scripts.
They are still here 

Best of luck,
Anders


----------



## NormkbPlayer

Really very late for this. .
Any other similar threads?


----------



## Jrettetsoh

Can someone make a script that randomizes midi output. For example, I play a C3 and the Kontakt instrument plays some random note on the keyboard. Thanks!


----------



## polypx

Jrettetsoh said:


> Can someone make a script that randomizes midi output. For example, I play a C3 and the Kontakt instrument plays some random note on the keyboard. Thanks!


You can make that very easily. Look up 'random' in the KSP reference.


----------



## Jrettetsoh

polypx said:


> You can make that very easily. Look up 'random' in the KSP reference.


Got it. I see, both tuning n midi note randomization. Thanks!


----------



## Jrettetsoh

Ok, one more. I don’t see a sample start script, like I suppose Audio Imperia has implemented. Is there one out there? Thanks!


----------

